
What a Jakob Nielsen designed WinAmp skin would look like - alaskamiller
http://www.kottke.org/00/02/disclaimer-this-is-quite-possibly
======
mariorz
It actually looks better than 99% of the WinAmp skins I remember.

~~~
william42
Change the hyperlinks into buttons(those aren't a good case for hyperlinks--
they don't link anywhere) and expand the words into full words rather than
abbreviations and you'd have a nice little skin there.

------
william42
...because clearly listening to music is the exact same thing as a website.

~~~
eru
The gospel (pg) says desktop software is death.

------
KevBurnsJr
I'd be interested to see what Tufte's might look like ;)

------
jcl
I love the visited link coloring.

